# Why is there such an adversion to sharpening on diamond plates?



## PalmRoyale (Dec 29, 2017)

It seems I'm the only one here who recommends Atoma plates for regular sharpening. It's fast, doesn't dish and the diamond clusters let you know by sound when you change the angle. Get the 600 grit plate, slap the 1200 grit replacement plate on the other side and go. I love these things. I can't be the only one who likes these plates so much for sharpening.


----------



## Benuser (Dec 29, 2017)

It will be the lack of tactile feedback, I guess. And brand new they're very aggressive. But I use a worn in Atoma 140 for thinning, and the scratches are easily removed with a Chosera 400. You can't use pressure with a diamond plate, though.


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 29, 2017)

They just don't feel good and the sound is annoying to me. Other than that they are great and like you said very fast, work on all steels, etc.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 29, 2017)

No aversion to JKI diamond stones


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 29, 2017)

chinacats said:


> No aversion to JKI diamond stones


What he said [emoji1]


----------



## PalmRoyale (Dec 29, 2017)

How well does the JKI 6000 grit diamond plate perform? Is it a true 6000 grit? I've seen what I think is the same plate on Yahoo Auctions Japan for a much lower price.

Edit: $100 on Yahoo Auctions vs $170 at JKI. This is not a stab at JKI. He has to pay for shipping and add taxes on top of that. I understand why he sells them for $170.


----------



## HRC_64 (Dec 29, 2017)

what is the substrate of those stones? is it plastic or some kind of ceramic?


----------



## panda (Dec 30, 2017)

because it feels and sounds horrible. i hate sharpening to begin with and if i had to deal with diamond plates for sharpening, i would just keep using dull..


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 30, 2017)

PalmRoyale said:


> How well does the JKI 6000 grit diamond plate perform? Is it a true 6000 grit? I've seen what I think is the same plate on Yahoo Auctions Japan for a much lower price.
> 
> Edit: $100 on Yahoo Auctions vs $170 at JKI. This is not a stab at JKI. He has to pay for shipping and add taxes on top of that. I understand why he sells them for $170.


It is 6k as any other synthetic stone.

You need to think of it as a synthetic with diamond particles rather than a traditional diamond stone.

It is totally awesome... probably the closest you will get to the feeling of a stone but with the cutting power of diamonds...

Also as per that link... looks decent though can't be sure its true... you get QC with Mr Brioda who stands by his product...

Could be worth a try if you have $100 you want to risk.


----------



## Matus (Dec 30, 2017)

I am drooling over the diamond stones from Jon for a very long time. That 800 is just calling my name


----------



## zitangy (Dec 30, 2017)

I like it.... cuts reliably fast, always stays flat for my single bevel knives and the 6K still bites as at times when i overdo it... i find that the edge is to thin and a "broken edge" where I put the finger on..

The 6K is my stropping plate.. sut some water,clean with a nagura and leave some mud on it and its good to go..

The finish is a respectable sheen.. cant complain...

I use 1,3 and 6K diamond plates ( synthetic with diamond dusts).. whilst the type diamond dusts on steel plate.. is superb for grinding metal away for thinning. for which i use the 400 and 1200 grit from EZlap. The sound tells me that i am abrading steel away!

hv fun and Bets wishes for the New Year... Z


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jan 24, 2018)

Use my 1K diamond stone from Jon keep it on my work bench. Just mist some water on it. Use it for chisels, carbon garden tools etc. Just rinse with water hose. Low maintenance does not dish. Prefer stones for kitchen knives.

Have seen carpenters use plates to sharpen chisels on the job.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 24, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> How well does the JKI 6000 grit diamond plate perform? Is it a true 6000 grit? I've seen what I think is the same plate on Yahoo Auctions Japan for a much lower price.
> 
> Edit: $100 on Yahoo Auctions vs $170 at JKI. This is not a stab at JKI. He has to pay for shipping and add taxes on top of that. I understand why he sells them for $170.



I don't think it is the same plate. I want to say Jon has clarified this previously.

As for sharping on dmt or atoma plates? That's like consummating your marriage with a box of condoms on.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 24, 2018)

I'm guessing Jon sells the plates made by Sankyo Diamond.


----------



## JBroida (Jan 24, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> I'm guessing Jon sells the plates made by Sankyo Diamond.



That is not the company who makes them for us for what its worth


----------



## StonedEdge (Jan 24, 2018)

PalmRoyale said:


> I'm guessing Jon sells the plates made by Sankyo Diamond.


lol I was just about to say...even if you were right Jon wouldn't tell you


----------



## chinacats (Jan 24, 2018)

StonedEdge said:


> lol I was just about to say...even if you were right Jon wouldn't tell you



More likely if he was right Jon wouldn't respond... and why does it matter? These are made to Jon's specs anyway.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 24, 2018)

panda said:


> because it feels and sounds horrible. i hate sharpening to begin with and if i had to deal with diamond plates for sharpening, i would just keep using dull..



I'm with ya and add that dreaded, strange vibration and I'll use a butter knife from here on out.
Strangely though I really like the sensation when using to flatten with a lot of water. Sweet!


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 24, 2018)

Why was my comment removed?


----------



## daveb (Jan 24, 2018)

See "reason". Question was asked and answered. You were being a dick.


----------



## berko (Jan 24, 2018)

better dont try the sankyo plates...


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 25, 2018)

What's wrong with them?


----------



## berko (Jan 25, 2018)

they are inferior to the ones jon sells. ive had one years ago, lacking feedback and speed and loaded up badly if i remeber correct.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 25, 2018)

So basically the same as a Naniwa diamond stone.


----------



## berko (Jan 26, 2018)

pretty similar, yea. the sankyo feels even harder tho with less feedback.


----------



## PalmRoyale (Jan 26, 2018)

I've used that yellow Naniwa 6000 for a while and it's the most awful thing I've ever sharpened on. After a bit of use the surface was glazed and shiny and almost completely stopped working. It must be pretty hard to make a decent diamond stone that acts like a conventional water stone.


----------



## zitangy (Jan 27, 2018)

I can live with it.. Yes it does glaze up and i use a 1000 or 3000 grit broken to clean it up and it does its job.... a)stay flat or dish so slightly... b) cuts


On the other Diamond plates.. it does not glaze up... clogs a little and i use the small stones to clean it up..

rgds Z


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Feb 15, 2018)

I had my "fun" with cheap (the plastic backed, colorful, hardware store stuff) diamond plates - while effective, they left scratches much deeper than their grit would suggest, a few of them MUCH deeper, making a small correction quick but the refinishing extremely laborious.


----------



## harlock0083 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've started using my #1200 atoma plate recently (since I seem to have lost my shapton 1000 glass stone and a rika 3k :'( ). I've used a stones and generally prefer hard and fast stones so the atoma plate wasn't a shock when I started using it anyway. The only drawback is that the burr is pretty wicked off the 1200 atoma.


----------



## inferno (Feb 16, 2018)

Can any of these diamond "stones" be used to flatten other stones? Will these last longer than dmts/atomas for flattening?


----------



## JBroida (Feb 16, 2018)

inferno said:


> Can any of these diamond "stones" be used to flatten other stones? Will these last longer than dmts/atomas for flattening?



sure you could use them, but the atoma/dmt style things are better, faster, and easier for flattening... not to mention they are less expensive and last longer for that kind of use


----------



## inferno (Feb 16, 2018)

I see!

I would have thoght thtese stones were longer lasting since they about 2-3mm of diamond compared to 0,001mm like dmts kinda.
. 
Soo, what are these good for??? in your opinion mr broida. or anyone that likes to answer. 

I mean I'm all for diamonds. but they have to better than atoma/dmt. or there is no reason to buy imo. significally better.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 16, 2018)

yeah... but the binding agent can wear away more quickly. I enjoy some of them for sharpening though. I use some almost every day. They are an acquired taste, and make sacrifices in feedback and whatnot in favor a slight speed advantage and a very consistent finish. They are also much more enjoyable to use than an atoma or DMT.


----------



## inferno (Feb 16, 2018)

:lol2: seems I'm getting kinfa drunk.

[video=youtube;whBqABvsv2o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whBqABvsv2o[/video]


----------



## inferno (Feb 16, 2018)

JBroida said:


> yeah... but the binding agent can wear away more quickly. I enjoy some of them for sharpening though. I use some almost every day. They are an acquired taste, and make sacrifices in feedback and whatnot in favor a slight speed advantage and a very consistent finish. They are also much more enjoyable to use than an atoma or DMT.



I'm loojking at these as dmt/atoma replaments in the 200-400 jis region. now both my atomas and dmts are fine but still. dimmonds does not make sense to me above 500 jis. then there is better stuff like shapton glass! and to be honest shapton glöass is very very good ( i hope I'm allowed to say 5that) very fukn good. so why even buy diamond?? for the sub 1k region of course. so are these stones good for sub 1k?


----------



## Benuser (Feb 17, 2018)

Why not just buy a new Atoma? Get the 140 for its versatility.


----------



## JBroida (Feb 17, 2018)

inferno said:


> I'm loojking at these as dmt/atoma replaments in the 200-400 jis region. now both my atomas and dmts are fine but still. dimmonds does not make sense to me above 500 jis. then there is better stuff like shapton glass! and to be honest shapton glöass is very very good ( i hope I'm allowed to say 5that) very fukn good. so why even buy diamond?? for the sub 1k region of course. so are these stones good for sub 1k?



The thing is that stoens like the dmt/atoma and things like what i use are very different, and expectations have to be different. I have some diamond stones in the 200-500 grit range that i like using. They arent that much faster than other options (i.e. my pink 220 is faster than my diamond 200, but the diamond leaves a more consistent finish that is easier to follow up, dishes much more slowly, and will last me a lot longer). They have other strengths that are important to me, especially as a professional sharpener- consistent finish, easy to follow up with other stones, great resistance to dishing. There are quite a few diamond stones i like in the 800+ grit range. I have a vitrified diamond stone that is 800 grit that i cant imagine working without. I also use a 6k diamond stone (more like a resinoid stone) a lot and it works better than other options for me. They wont be great for everyone, especially at the price point that some of them are at, but they work well enough for me that i use them over other less expensive options.


----------

